# Live 1950s La Scala Furtwängler Ring.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the "Furtwängler Edition" 18LP box set of the 1950 La Scala ring cycle is a good set? I've been getting into LPs lately after the discovery that the sound quality is way better than CD.

Thanks!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The CD incarnations of the two Furtie Rings are infinitely better than the LP releases. I have the La Scala Ring on LP (not sure if it's the same one) and it is unlistenable.


----------

